# Fish are thick in Xmas bay



## jmk300d (Aug 22, 2012)

Went fishing this past Sunday and boy was it a good decision. Went back out to the honey hole and the fish were biting like crazy. I ended up fishing in deeper water with a mixture of shell and mud. The trick is a quarter ounce H20 express jig head unpainted and a 4 inch paddle tail. The best producer is the new penny sand shad jr and thumping mullet mini. Tight lines to all! Hopefully I will be back out there Saturday!

Jared


----------

